# Where are the jack points if I use a hydralic jack.



## wengv (May 4, 2004)

my hydralic jack has a disklike supporting point. I am not so sure where should I use it to lift up the car.

thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for the front corners, there's a "frame rail" on each side.. you'll see that near the front end, there's a couple layers of metal there.. jack them up from that point and you'll be okay..

If you're jacking up the back, just jack it up from the axle, and you'll see a few places on the frame just in front of the wheel wells with an oval hole in them.. you can use those points for jack stands.


----------

